# Problem z filmikami w przeglądarce

## Godhand

Witam. Mam problem z ogląądniem filmików w necie.

Otóż na takich serwisach jak YouTube i jemu podobnych mam problem z filmikami.

Tzn. kiedy filmik się buforuje cały system ma lekkie przycinki (myszka, pisany tekst np w edytorze) no i sam filmik się tnie (zarówno obraz jak i dźwięk).   <--- oczywiście mówię o odtwarzaniu już załadowanej części filmiku, która powina iść już płynnie.

Kiedy już filmik sie załaduje całkiem jest troszkę lepiej ale też nie odtwarza się płynnie.

Problem występuje niezależnie od tego czy jest to Firefox czy Opera.

PS. Pod Windowsem nie mam tego problemu (jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie).

----------

## pawcyk

czy do ogladania filmikow uzywasz mplayerplug-in ????

----------

## Mr Adam

na youtube używa się flasha, to gówno napisane o dziwo przez adobe ledwo działa na linuksie

gdzieś widziałem otwarty odpowiednik flasha, ostatnia wersja odtwarza filmy z youtube'a, tylko nie pamiętam nazwy

----------

## bigfun

A jaki masz komputer? moze po prostu to sprawa mocy obliczeniowej, ja majac p3 700 rownieez mialem problemy z przycinajacymi sie filmikami we flashu w linuksie, co na windows nie mialo miejsca.

----------

## Godhand

2,4 GHz

----------

## pancurski

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> ....gdzieś widziałem otwarty odpowiednik flasha, ostatnia wersja odtwarza filmy z youtube'a, tylko nie pamiętam nazwy

 

może chodzić o to http://www.smoking.gnu.pl/index.php/2007/03/18/wolny-zastepca-dla-flasha/ wersja biblioteki Swfdec pozwalająca na odtwarzanie flasha, można znaleźć ebuily do poprzedniej wersji 0.4.3

albo http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/ czyli projekt otwartego odpowiednika plugin Flasha do przeglądarek.

----------

## noobah

U mnie youtube działa bez problemu na net-www/netscape-flash Jest już wersja 9 w gałęzi stabilnej wiec nie powinno być niespodzianek

----------

## lsdudi

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> albo http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/ czyli projekt otwartego odpowiednika plugin Flasha do przeglądarek.

 

gnash był w portage jakis czas ale  wylecial i chyba nigdy nie wyszedl poza "hard masking"

----------

## c2p

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *pancurski wrote:*   
> 
> albo http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/ czyli projekt otwartego odpowiednika plugin Flasha do przeglądarek. 
> 
> gnash był w portage jakis czas ale  wylecial i chyba nigdy nie wyszedl poza "hard masking"

 

hmm...

```
c2p@segfault ~ $ eix gnash

* net-www/gnash

     Available versions:  (~)0.7.2 **0.7.2_p20099999 {agg ffmpeg gstreamer kde nsplugin video_cards_i810 xml}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash

     Description:         Gnash is a GNU Flash movie player that supports many SWF v7 features
```

----------

## Godhand

czy po zemerge'owaniu gnasha muszę coś jeszcze zmienić? (w sensie coś w przeglądarce np) ?

bo zemerge'owałem ale dalej ten sam problem

----------

## demoh

Musisz wywalic flasha i zainstalowac gnash. Uzywalem pod FreeBSD gnash okolo 2 miesiace temu i powiem tyle:

-flashe nie maja wygladzanych krawedzi, tak jak na najnizszych ustawieniach jakosci w orginale

-filmikow w gnashu sobie nie poogladasz bo nie ma zainicjalizowanej funkcji do pobierania tych filmikow z serwera a samo menu w youtube sie rozsypuje :/

Jesli sie cos zmienilo to poprawcie

----------

